# Couldn't be more mad about this!



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

My friend decided that she wanted to ride in the Christmas parade. She asked if she could ride my horse in it so I figure sure why not. She's a good rider and always takes care of him. She ended up calling me the next morning and telling me that speedy had went down in the trailer hauling home and had cut his eye on the halter she put on him. I went to look at this cut. My poor baby was just looking at me as if to say mom please just take me home! At his left eye he has a chunk of skin I'm not sure if it's his eye kid or what but it's hanging down in his eye now about an inch. It's all swollen and mangled looking. I couldn't get the vet to come til today and idk what the time span is that you can possibly stitch it back up...? Anyways, come to find out she ha FIVE horse in this THREE horse slant trailer and that Speedy had fell down and got kicked and stepped on by the other horses. I will post a picture of his eye. I am wondering if anybody else has had something similar wih there horses eye and how they went about it or what the vet ended up doing.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

How on earth did she get 5 horses in a 3 horse trailer!?

Hope the vet says its nothing major and your horse is okay.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't had anything similar but your friend needs to pay that vet bill. I don't think I would be friends with her after that. She's careless and irresponsible!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! I hope your horse is alright! My friend and I rode in a local Christmas Parade last week and my mare went down in the trailer as well, so I know how scary it can be!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I would be outraged. A person like that would not be my friend anymore and would definitely have to pay all the vet bills. Get him thoroughly examined, he might have internal injuries after being stomped on.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So were all the other horses hers? Or is she going to end up with no friends and a TON of vet bills! I would also be totally outraged, and would be saving every scrap of evidence that this is what really happened so she doesn't change the story and start to back peddle to get out of the bill. I also would have the vet do a REALLY thorough exam, and would put this witch on notice that if it leaves permanent damage she will not only pay the vet bills, but restitution for devaluing my horse.

I have a feeling that when the other owners find out she will be out a lot of $$, so I would make sure I had the evidence to be first in line. I would also find it really difficult not to beat the crap out of her with a dressage whip!;-)


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Never never loan your horse to anyone!!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I totally agree with franknbeans! Is be absolutely livid! You should absolutely demand she pay all the vet bills associated with the fall, including anything beyond the eye. Hopefully there's no permanent damage anywhere, but you should force her to pay for any loss of use or loss of value if there is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

@ BooWalker - I agree 100% I let my friend use one of my horses for 4-h and it wasn't good. I told her everything that needed to be done and what she was reqired to do.
- She didn't get big and protect her space, so when she cleaned his stall MY horse got loose. 
- She didn't get show ready until last minute, where I was ready an hour ahead of time
- She didn't groundwork the horse before showing, so of course you didn't get a ribbon because he was misbehaving and don't you DARE blame it on the horse missy.
- On Sunday she went to church without taking care of her horse and when she got back she aked in a sweet and innocent voice to my MOTHER if we had fed golley for you. There was only one reason I did - it was because it's MY horse and I don't want my boy to go without a meal.
When you use my horse you follow my rules - the horse gets taken care of BEFORE you do.

But anyways back to Red here...
I really hope your horse is okay and I agree you should get him examined and the friend should pay the bill for being so careless.
And you shouldn't loan people your horse - but if you do you should definetely be there. There is only one other person I trust to use my horses and that is my boarder - I don't trust the boarders granddaughter who was my best friend to use my horses without the boarder or me or my mom there.
I was in the Homecoming Parade and even though I would be okay and both my mom and I knew this, she still walked with us back to the school on the sidealk making sure everything would be okay.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm kind of like Frank n beans..... I probably would have a horsewhip at the ready and be fighting the urge to use it on her. Personally whenever I have ever borrowed anyone's horses for anything I always make sure that they are taken care of because they are not mine. (I tend to bubble wrap them for safety) I would personally NEVER in a million years put a horse that's not mine in a 3 horse trailer with 5 other horses. Even if with my care something goes wrong and the horse is injured in any way I offer to pay vet bills, do the doctoring if needed, etc. IMO it's irresponsible not too especially when your at obvious fault like she is! 

I'd have the vet give him a thorough exam for internal and external injuries and tell your friend to cough up the vet bill or bills, no if ands or buts. That may sound harsh but this wasn't a freak accident or just a "crap happens" this was preventable and just neglectful. I hope your horse is okay.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That is ridiculous. I'd be furious.

I am curious about the other four horses, though. Do they belong to her? If so, why did she need to borrow yours? Or...?
And five horses in a three horse trailer? .___. Either they are all minis or she must be a master at tetris... /notfunny


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

^i agree with everyone on this. 

As for the eye, it's hard to tell you anything about it without seeing a picture, but hopefully it only affected the skin around the eyeball? Or at least that's how I understood the post. But either way the vet needs to get out there right away. Eyes aways run under emergency situations. 

I hope he gets all better!!


----------



## homesteadhorses (Dec 13, 2013)

i would try my best to not attack her (at first) after all its a accident however is was very Unwise to trailer THAT many horses into a trailer, (did you know about this before hand) you did state she cares for her horses, so i would think she really didn't mean for this to happen, However. she should be more then willing to cover the vet bill...A friend, would tell you they are very sorry for what happened and offer to pay for his complete vet bill and take full reasonably for there actions.

if your friend does this and truly is upset about the whole thing and works with you to ensure they really didn't mean for this to happen. i wouldn't to be super angry... but i would be kinda mad

if she swears its not her fault, and refuses to pay for anything, then yes i would be ****ed.:twisted:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

homesteadhorses said:


> i would try my best to not attack her (at first) *after all its a accident* however is was very Unwise to trailer THAT many horses into a trailer, (did you know about this before hand) you did state she cares for her horses, so i would think she really didn't mean for this to happen, However. she should be more then willing to cover the vet bill...A friend, would tell you they are very sorry for what happened and offer to pay for his complete vet bill and take full reasonably for there actions.
> 
> if your friend does this and truly is upset about the whole thing and works with you to ensure they really didn't mean for this to happen. i wouldn't to be super angry... but i would be kinda mad
> 
> if she swears its not her fault, and refuses to pay for anything, then yes i would be ****ed.:twisted:


NO IT WAS NOT! Noone in their right mind crams 5 horses into a 3 horse space, ESPECIALLY one on wheels and confined. Perhaps she didn't "mean" for this to happen, but I am not sure what she thought would happen when you are so ignorant? She sure as *heck* put all 5 horses in there, and I will guarantee it was not THEIR idea. Sorry, but you are just wwaaaaayyyy ttttoooo nice. I would smack her upside the head! (at least figuratively). That way perhaps next time she would COUNT how many horses behinds are going into the trailer!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

She's pay the vet bill and that would be the end of that association.
Cramming 5 horses like sardines into a 3-horse is just plain negligent. Unsafe for the horses and most likely exceeds the weight limit for the trailer. It can be dicey enough hauling horses who know each other together in their own stalls let alone packing them in with no separation. And then it can get really hairy if you add outsiders. She is a complete fool, really.
I hope your horse heals quickly, poor guy. Keep us posted.


----------



## homesteadhorses (Dec 13, 2013)

what happened sounded like someone made some poor choices, fitting 5 horses into a 3 spaced horse trailer (how?) then with doing that, makes me wonder why did she need your horse? she had 4 others, you probably know more to the story on why, but if you trusted her with your horse, i take it she must care for them well? even so..my major problem. is She called you the day AFTER? it happened? that morning? If i was reasonable of someones horse and any kind of accident happened i would call you A.S.A.P....((10pm at night or 2am in the morning.)) then i Myself would call a vet. i wouldn't wait the next day, call you then have you call your vet to come out.

i would call a vet as soon as possible and reassure my friend that i had a vet on the way and all cost will be taken care of...

as for you, if your the victim, the reason am telling you to not be "Super ****ed" is because this can go Sour very fast...all of a sudden it turns into a "he said she said" "your fault not mine!" Kinda game. unfortunately if she is unwilling to pay for any damages or vet bills, which with this being about his eye, could be very high priced.

what you don't want to do, is this.. Posting it online,Facebook,public groups, and have a bashing party. please write EVERYTHING as if a judge is going to read it. 

you might have to take her to court in order to pay for your horses vet bills, and writing this out online a "bashing party" can give your friend "ammunition" to prove it was Not her fault, you knew about it, your hassling her, etc. 

just try not to be so upset right now that you post something that could hurt your case IF you must take her to court, like "Am going to kill her, smack her, burn her house down" WHATEVER you wanna say, PLEASE write it as if a judge is going to read it, i know your mad, you should be. but keep it civil, For the outcome of your horse may depend on it!


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

http://s26.postimg.org/dqrlzvo21/img.jpg


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

http://s26.postimg.org/ymdwb4k95/image.jpg


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's bad. It might be the angle of the pic but is it hanging from inside his eye? I hope your vet gets there soon!


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

OUCH, poor baby!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh your poor boy  That looks really sore!
I would definitely ask your friend to pay the bill. If it was avoidable and an accident then maybe not, but she shouldn't have been trying to put 5 horses in a 3 horse trailer :/ She caused the accident so she should pay.
I hope she's kept in touch and is making sure he's ok? If I were her I would feel SERIOUSLY guilty XD
I hope it's nothing serious and he gets better soon!


----------



## homesteadhorses (Dec 13, 2013)

take as many photos as possible


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, how long has he been like that? When was the parade, when did you see it first? You are probably well outside the window for stitching, my mare cut her shoulder over night, and by the time the vet arrived in the morning it was too late to stitch.

I still can't figure how on earth you would fit 5 in a slant load for 3, LOL I struggle getting two in my three, sometimes, were they ponies? I know we used to travel with more ponies than horses when we were showing as kids, and sometimes horses travel better with less room to be thrown about, rather than more. Of course if they are really overcrowded that isn't good either.

In any case, I hope your boy recovers fully from his ouchie.


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

She won't reply to me today. I went to the vet and he has an appointment at five o'clock. If I can't get him loaded into he trailer then it's an additional $75 dollars for the farm call. Yesterday it took me over two hours to get him loaded. He is scared to get near a horse trailer now. I don't know of u can tell from the picture but you can see bruising in the shape of a hoof around his eye. Any tips on trying to load him? The $75 farm call would be great to get rid of if he will just load. It's a two horse with a divider.


----------



## homesteadhorses (Dec 13, 2013)

i would take better photos, not only for us to maybe help you, but take MANY clear photos, because as i said before you might need to take her to court. i would document everything.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I bet he's terrified 
All I can say is spend as much time as you can helping him in - i.e. don't rush him. Perhaps if YOU stand in the trailer and have someone else lead him in? He might be more comfortable if he can see you in there waiting for him  And give him a treat or two when he makes progress too ^-^
I hope your friend replies to you soon. It's only fair that she contributes and apologises for being really daft and hurting your horse :/


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

Apple is a mustang, speedy is a quarter horse (he's a bit over weight due to my spoiling hurricane is an Arabian cross, Fannie is a fox trotter, and there was a colt in there too. I have no idea how she got them all in there nor was I aware of it. The parade was Saturday evening at 6pm. It was over at about 7-7:30. The vet said that just from the pictures and there not bein any other marks or cuts on speedy anywhere that he more than likely didnt fall down in the trailer. That he would've be thrashing or at least trying to move around causing more damage, especially since there were othe horses in there.


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

RedDunGirl said:


> http://s26.postimg.org/ymdwb4k95/image.jpg


 OH MY GOSH!! I would kill her.
I honestly do not understand why anyone would loan their horse.:?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just get the vet out, and give the bill to the girl.

do you have other witnesses that can verify that she DID put 5 horses into a 3 horse slant?

I know it is very irresponsible of her, but you are also to blame. you judged her as capable of caring for your horse. you must have based that on some past experiences, no? that she had demonstrated knowledge and maturity around horses? or ? you misjudged, and that makes you ulitmately to blame, becuase every owner bears the first responsibility to make every decision as to the care of their animals.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had lots of people loan me horses and I have never ever had any of their horses injured. Well, except for a friends horse I was riding (in their yard). We went through the gate and he took the corner too sharp and scratched himself on the gate handle. Tiny cut that wasn't serious.

Not everyone would be that careless!


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

The vet is going to be here at five o'clock. Speedy absolutely refuses to load. I guess I'm going to have to start all over at the basics to get him in a trailer again.  if I put any kind of pressure on the lead rope he just backs and pulls til he either rips the rope out of my hand or I keep walkin backwards with him. Could that be from maybe being sore? It's only when we are trying to go forwards and he bulks at it. Or is he just trying to be a pain?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

4horses said:


> I've had lots of people loan me horses and I have never ever had any of their horses injured. Well, except for a friends horse I was riding (in their yard). We went through the gate and he took the corner too sharp and scratched himself on the gate handle. Tiny cut that wasn't serious.
> 
> Not everyone would be that careless!



exactly. I've borrowed horses before and I figure the owner lends them to me because the KNOW I will take good care of them. not everyone who borrows a horse would do such a foolish thing.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in agreement with the vet. This did not happen in the trailer. If he had fallen, with five other horses in the trailer, he would be scraped up/torn up from nose to tail.

Be that as it may, your 'friend' needs to tell you the truth and pay for the vet! In fact I would tell the vet to send her the bill, giving you a copy.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I will say I would be LIVID with her! Yesterday we say someone with 4 horses in a 3 horse slat (two horses sharing the middle) going over 70mph down the freeway. I thought that lady was a rare kind of idiot but apparently not. I'm sorry about what happened to your boy and hope he gets better.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Do not have the vet send the bill to your friend. I'm sure he will not do that anyway. The vet will not want to be in the middle of the payment issue.
Pay the bill and send a copy to your friend. If she is not willing to cough up the amount there is always small claims. Have photos, the vet's report and bill, a schedule of the time the horse was away from you. Hopefully it won't come to court.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> Do not have the vet send the bill to your friend. I'm sure he will not do that anyway. The vet will not want to be in the middle of the payment issue.
> Pay the bill and send a copy to your friend. If she is not willing to cough up the amount there is always small claims. Have photos, the vet's report and bill, a schedule of the time the horse was away from you. Hopefully it won't come to court.


agreed. the vet did no wrong so therefore should not be caught in the middle of this, and potentially have payment hung up within a court case. the vet bill being paid promptly by you is best, so that you have the opportunity to use this vet again in the future without any ill will between you.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen horses fall in the trailer, ALL have cut up their legs in some way. If he fell with 4 other horses around him, he'd be more beat up. Something else must've happened in this girls care. I really hope you put 100% of the vet bill on her! I also probably wouldn't have a thing to do with her in the future.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

How did it go with the vet? In most cases to suture a wound closed and not end up with infection it needs to be done within the first 12 hours of the wound. That goes double for eyeballs which are fragile. You pay your vet they are coming out and seeing a horse that is injured. If you like your vet and want to keep it than pay them and sue this girl for the damages. 

I have seen more horses fit into a set load trailer (14 horses in 12 horse). Some argue that its actually safer because the others around them keep them up. I do know that you sort of need a tank of a horse to go in last and shove everyone else forward. That said, I was not comfortable when I saw it done and its not something I would ever do with my horse. That goes triple for someone who was doing me a solid and lending me a horse. 

I also say ditch the friendship. I had a friend who was house sitting my horses when I was a teen. Came home to a three legged lame horse (think fracture lame) and come to find out that the horse had been turned out with its halter on. Bad idea because horse was on 20 minutes of hand walking due to just having bone chips removed. Radiographed and found the mare had a fracture and had to be euthanized. I wish I had tossed a giant scene and ditched our friendship. Instead, I sat there the next two years while this girl advanced through pony club. Cut your losses coming from someone who did not and regrets it.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thought just occurred to me, if he did fall in the trailer he would be a lot more banged up like others said. And I would expect the eye socket to be fractured with that tissue damage. Grant it I can't tell much from the picture but to me that looks like something poked into his eye and cut rather than he fell and was stepped over and this happened. :/


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

She won't tell me what really happened. She has changed her story already. The vet just left and said it looked like he had either been kicked or hit it off something hard. She thinks they may have possibly tried loading him and he wouldn't load so they tied it in and tried pulling him in and he ended up freaking out and hitting his head. I guess nobody will know. If my boy would tell me what happened he would. :'( all the vet did tonight was give him a tetanus shot, penacilin, and some antibiotic cream. She said she will come back tkmorrow and sedate him and cut the piece off and check underneath it on his eye to see if that's okay. He was such a good boy. 
And then to top it off she told me that she was going to turn me in and get my horse taken away for not getting the proper medical care for him sooner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

The vet didn't say that. Abbi did ( about turning me in)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If you have that comment in writing or a witness, be sure to keep it for the court case. 

I really, really, really dislike your so-called friend.


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

She's just turned fourteen, she has a baby, 6 horses that are starving to death ( the one horse had to have straps put under her to stand because she was so weak) five cats and two dogs.. She knows I can't touch her because I am 18 so she is pushing me. I am trying to calm down before I go and get my tack from her house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay this sounds like an absolutely horrible story. 
First and foremost, call the cops if her horses are at risk/underweight.
Next, make sure to file a lawsuit in small claims court IMMEDIATELY and alert your vet that you need them to please keep notes/records even more meticulously than usual as evidence.
Then, you make sure the lawsuit is filed so that she is responsible for EVERY SINGLE PENNY.

Ugh, livid isn't the word for it. I'd have the cops there so quickly, it would be unbelievable.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

It may not be worth taking her to court, as it is expensive to get a lawyer. I would definitely call the cops on her for animal neglect. Make her life difficult if you can. If the horses get taken from her that is the best case.

Why would you let her use your horse if she starves her own? I would never let someone ride my horse who doesn't take care of their own horses.


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

She doesn't treat them badly she just don't feed them if that makes any sense. He was home the next morning so I wasn't worried about him starving. I am going to call tomorrow and talk to animal control because those poor horses are in misery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Not feeding them IS VERY BAD.

As for court - small claims court does not need a lawyer and is very inexpensive to file (usually about $50) and you can add in court fees to be reimbursed in your claim.


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

I think I'm going to look into that small claims court because already it's over a hundred dollars and that doesn't even include the sedation and treatment tomorrow or the seven days of penacilin shots he is going to need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I would be furious! I'd be going to court too if I were you. I hope he doesn't end up with damage to the actual eye, if he does I would be suing for loss of value for him losing sight or anything similar. Whatever her story is, it's most likely her fault if she won't tell you the truth.

I wonder if she tried hitting him to make him load.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never asked anyone to pay a vet bill when I've loaned them my horse or allowed them to ride them and believe me. I had a $6000 vet bill from an accident that happened while someone else rode my horse. 

I've paid other peoples vet bills for my horses stupidity (he kicked her horse and her horse got stitches)...

I don't allow people to haul my horse without me going with them for just that reason. I have a friend that can cram 7 horses into a 4 horse slant by taking the dividers out. It scares the crap out of me and my horse would never end up in that trailer....

 I'm sorry about your pony....


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

I think it's possible that she may have tried to pull him in by looping it through and trying to pull him into the trailer. And maybe he started throwing his head and hit his eye.... I guess anything is possible. I didn't think she would lie about anything when it came to my horse or mistreat him but I guess I was wrong. There is bruising above his eye and he is super sensitive even on his star he is sensitive. Now that I'm thinking about it he is really acting head shy now. He was not before. I figured it may have just been from his eye hurting. Who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I seriously doubt that injury, and the only injury your horse received, came from falling in the trailer no matter how they were loaded. (If you load 5 in a 3 horse all you have to do is not use the dividers then head and tail them.)
Regardless, I wouldn't of loaned my horse to a 14 year old girl that won't feed her own horses that shows a lack of responsibility, but hey, hindsight is 20/20 right? But unfortunately I doubt she will ever help with the vet bill and that's too bad.
Hope he heals up okay.

ETA, It would be the right thing to do if riding a borrowed horse and it was injured to offer to pay for a vet, friend or not.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

RedDunGirl said:


> She's just turned fourteen, she has a baby, 6 horses that are starving to death ( the one horse had to have straps put under her to stand because she was so weak) five cats and two dogs.. She knows I can't touch her because I am 18 so she is pushing me. I am trying to calm down before I go and get my tack from her house.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really don't want to sound like a jerk but you loaned your horse to this? AND... who hauled the trailer? She's 14, what adult is involved? If you really think you are going to go after someone, then it's the adult that was involved in the situation that you should go after, but again, not to sound like a jerk, but ... you loaned your horse out.

PS - the window for stitching is 5 hours. The skin starts to die off after that.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Starving or not feeding horses is abuse/neglect or whatever you want to name it. And it is wrong too.

And loaning horse like you did is also foolish on your part. Riding in a night parade is not the best idea anyway, but to let her take yours?

I don't know the back story to all of this, I would guess there is quite a bit more that we aren't being made privy to.

Pay the bill, hope to heck there are not broken bones in face, or that eye was damaged and he is going to be blind in that eye, and that there are not other problems you haven't yet discovered.

And no horse wants to be crammed that tightly into any trailer with that many horses, so no wonder he doesn't want to load.

Horse trusted you. You let him down. You are his owner and the responsibility for this is on you. 

I doubt you will get anywhere trying to sue her either. 

But learn from this and don't ever loan anything out to anyone, and I do mean anything.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Since this girl is a minor, where are her parents for all of this? She isn't even old enough to drive herself to your barn. Do you board with her or on separate properties?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

I understand that my horse is my responsibility. I get that quick clearly actually. There are lots of people who ride in the night parade. It's a yearly thing that we always do. You did get all of the details to the situation. My horse was in her care, the vet recommended that I follow through with the small claims court so she (or whoever is her guardian) will be responsible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

RedDunGirl said:


> I understand that my horse is my responsibility. I get that quick clearly actually. There are lots of people who ride in the night parade. It's a yearly thing that we always do. You did get all of the details to the situation. My horse was in her care, the vet recommended that I follow through with the small claims court so she (or whoever is her guardian) will be responsible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've ridden in a ton of night parades. I see no issues with this. 

While I agree that the right thing for her to do would be to pay the vet bill since the injury happened while the horse was in her care, however the bottom line is that the horse belongs to you and that makes it your responsibility.

What did this girl tell you when she called? Did she say she crammed 5 horses into the trailer and that your horse fell and got stepped on or did she say he got injured while being hauled? It looks to me like he could have done that with a poor fitting halter or even a bump against a hard surface. Were their other injuries?


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

She called and told me that he had fallen and gotten cut by his halter in the trailer. The halter has no metal at all. There is no way possible that his halter had cause his eye to be like this. The vet said it was more than likely from getting kicked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedDunGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

He didn't have any other marks or injuries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, this is getting weird.
There is an adult here somewhere who is responsible. It's beginning to sound like there may be no place to go with this.
Pay the vet bill, be thankful there were no more serious injuries, and never lend your horse out again. And call animal control regarding the malnourished horses,


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

_"And then to top it off she told me that she was going to turn me in and get my horse taken away for not getting the proper medical care for him sooner."_

Ah, she didn't tell you until Sunday morning, correct? The parade was Saturday. You wrote she called you the following morning.

Who was driving the trailer? Why did she need your horse? To whom do the other horses belong to?

She has starving horses and you didn't think she would harm your horse? 

I'm just curious at this point.

The whole thing is a tad strange.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

RedDunGirl said:


> She's just turned fourteen, she has a baby, 6 horses that are starving to death ( the one horse had to have straps put under her to stand because she was so weak) five cats and two dogs.. She knows I can't touch her because I am 18 so she is pushing me. I am trying to calm down before I go and get my tack from her house.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why would you leave your horse in someone like that's care? She is 14, and sounds like an accident waiting to happen. I'm so sorry this happened to you, I'd be flaming mad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

This girl sounds like a train wreck. I would speak to her parents. At 14, legally she is not responsible for what happened or the corresponding vet bills, her parents on the other hand are. Hit them where they live by having them pay the damages. Do not associate with this girl again. Never loan out your horse again (particularly to someone so flakey). Call the animal control on the skinny horses.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Given that she is 14, has a baby and a menagerie of animals she doesn't feed….Call me crazy, but I would bet the parents are either just like her and don't care, or wrote her off long ago, or both.

I am just amazed that you would lend your horse to such an irresponsible person. I really hope the poor horse is ok, and that you have learned a valuable lesson. The animals-hers AND yours-are the ones who have suffered here.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It amazes me that people would loan out a horse, yet wouldn't loan out their car. A long time ago I made it a policy to never borrow what I can't afford to readily replace, which limits it to hammers and screwdrivers (lol). I will/would never loan out a horse unless I was with it the entire time because if something happens it just starts a big stressful mess with a bunch of "he said, she said" that drive one nuts trying to decipher. Nope, just not worth it.


----------



## homesteadhorses (Dec 13, 2013)

ok, from my very first post the story sounded weird, first you stated she cares for her horses well, so you trusted your horse in her care, their was a accident, and your horse had his eye injured, Needless to say your friend should be held accountable to pay for the vet care since the incident happened under her watch, i told you the WORST thing you could do is post this online and have a bashing party, i noticed you made this account and your first post was this, then your newest post is "what number to call to report starving horses"....i was 90% sure i knew where that was going...



i know your young, and i also said you most likely need to take this to small claims court, i told you to Keep it civil, DONT write anything you would regret ((or at all online!) , Anything you write about your friend is "ammunition" to help her case.. that being said.

so far you have done a great job giving your friend Ammunition. i know your upset, but a judge doesn't work off of you being upset, it works off the facts, their JOB is to make a Quick a assumption of you and then Judge whether or not your in the right or wrong.

things you have posted.

"My friend decided that she wanted to ride in the Christmas parade. She asked if she could ride my horse in it so I figure sure why not. She's a good rider and always takes care of him."


*so up until this point you guys have been friends, you have SEEN her horses,rode with her, whatever the case may be and  you never had a problem with her care of horses.*

"And then to top it off she told me that she was going to turn me in and get my horse taken away for not getting the proper medical care for him sooner."

*common threat, when things go sour, whatever it may me a party will threaten the other party in hopes they back off ((normally this is the person in the wrong)) you counter threatening is a red flag about reporting her horses is inconstant ,it reflects on your judgement... *

She's just turned fourteen, she has a baby, 6 horses that are starving to death ( the one horse had to have straps put under her to stand because she was so weak) five cats and two dogs.. She knows I can't touch her because I am 18 so she is pushing me. I am trying to calm down before I go and get my tack from her house.

*Bad idea to post something personal online, like i said in my first post this is a public online site, you may have even posted other things online like groups,Facebook, ect, it doesn't give a clear understand of your state of mind to the judge, first you guys are friends, now she is starving horses and why did you have no problem with it before hand? this info would most likely be thrown out in court, and if you go this route and keep posting things like this and it shows in court your judgment or case may be in danger of being unreliable, its irreverent.*


*i want to help you, but like i said before POSTING THIS ONLINE is a huge NO NO, when it comes to going to court, bottom line your friend should be held accountable to pay for the vet care.. however, you posting about reporting her skinny horses, when "she cares for her horses well" then you stated "no she does doesn't feed them enough but cares for them well" really makes your case confusing, don't hassle her, don't slander her name, take her to court, BE CIVIL, bring as many photos as possible, its very misleading when you state she was your friend but she starves her horses, but with your judgment she was OK to borrow your horse? see how that can be a little troubling to understand? then your only back up is "well her horses are underweight and she has too many animals and she has a baby?!"as i said in my very first post, if your going to post online to the public "write as if ia judge is going to read it" *​


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Smells like irresponipsibilty of the loaner and negligence of the loanee.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, I have to agree this is getting a little sketch... 
Honestly, I'm not sure I would loan my horse to /any/ 14 year old.

Either way, I hope your horse heals up well, and that the vet check goes without a hitch.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds to me like you loaned your horse to a 14 year old that feels no responsibility when things go bad. However, I will assume that if indeed they put five horses in a small horse trailer, your horse most likely was the last to load, did not want to go in, and probably was pulled in by ropes and banged his head on the trailer door frame. Have seen it happen, the horse is throwing his head from side to side while frantically fighting the ropes pulling him in the trailer.
Where were you when your horse was loaded in the trailer to leave for the parade? Who was driving the vehicle to pull the trailer? There had to be adults or at least legal drivers involved in all this?
I would just suck it up, pay the vet bill, consider it a lesson and move on. I would not even talk to this little girl anymore. You can't sue a 14 year old, and depending on your state, you might find without consent of the parent, the 14 year old won't be held responsible nor will the parents if they did not know what was going on.
Lesson learned. Hope your horse heals well. Years ago, I had a mare decide she no longer wanted to be in a two horse trailer and came out of the trailer, hit her head and peeled the skin from under her ear to right above her eye. It healed well and although it took a long time to get her to load again, she finally did.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

homesteadhorses said:


> ok, from my very first post the story sounded weird, first you stated she cares for her horses well, so you trusted your horse in her care, their was a accident, and your horse had his eye injured, Needless to say your friend should be held accountable to pay for the vet care since the incident happened under her watch, i told you the WORST thing you could do is post this online and have a bashing party, i noticed you made this account and your first post was this, then your newest post is "what number to call to report starving horses"....i was 90% sure i knew where that was going...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is all well and good, but there is no real way to 100% identify the parties involved, and I highly doubt that ANY of the parties involved are bright enough to hire a lawyer bright enough (or have the resources) to help them. I also doubt that judges spend their time perusing the internet looking for clues. I would hope they have better things to do. Don't get me wrong, in general I agree with you.

I still think this does not add up. Somewhere here is the truth, and we may never hear it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The teenager at 14 is underage in terms of being held legally accountable
She is not old enough to drive so the fault lies squarely on her parents or whatever adult made the decision to load that many horses on to a trailer that wasn't designed to carry them - it was possibly illegal to put that much weight on it.
OP - You made the decision to let her use the horse of your own free will and unless you had some sort of a written agreement as to who would be responsible for vets fees if there was an accident I doubt you'll ever get anything from them even though they did act negligently you would likely not be able to prove that without witnesses


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I would still love to hear the WHOLE story. Like where was the horse belonging to the OP when the 14year old picked it up? Why wasn't the OP there watching the horse loaded in the trailer, surely she would have seen 5 horses being stuffed into a three horse or whatever it was. Why didn't the OP bother to talk to the adult driver pulling the trailer? 
Too many things left out of this story...........


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

If you won't loan your car, DO NOT LOAN YOUR HORSE.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Even if everything worked out and the horses were "safe", you still have the HUGE potential of danger, and the horses were still crowded in an unnatural stressful way.

Your horse is seriously physically and mentally damaged.

I hope everything works out for his sake, but it will take a lot of time and money and "pain and suffering" on his part.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You are lucky it wasn't worse. Not just for your horse but for the other horses, potentially far worse injuries/death, or this could of caused an accident (which you can imagine all the different outcomes for.)

I know many many VERY experienced horse people and there are only a very select few I would be 100% comfortable handling/working with my horse when I'm not around.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm this is a very odd story. I'm wondering if any of it is true at all.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

It coudl be Hunter. I've had some weird stuff happen in my life - and Ever since my trusting best friend completely disrespected me and didn't take care of her horse, when she had full knowlede of knowing what needed to be done, she didn't do it. I am not letting her even ride my horses again because she doesn't listen to be and she doesn't listen to my advice and why he won't speed up, turn, etc.

And when my mom was hauling a 4-h horse for a member to one of our meetings, her horse fell down in the trailer and rolled over and broke her halter. She took off and it took a awhile to catch the horse but after they did she was still quite spooky and was even more hesitant to go in the trailer.
I have heard f people hauling crazy things, and hauling five horses in a three horse trailer is possible. There are people stupid enough (no offense to anyone) to do things like that.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

amberly said:


> It coudl be Hunter. I've had some weird stuff happen in my life - and Ever since my trusting best friend completely disrespected me and didn't take care of her horse, when she had full knowlede of knowing what needed to be done, she didn't do it. I am not letting her even ride my horses again because she doesn't listen to be and she doesn't listen to my advice and why he won't speed up, turn, etc.
> 
> And when my mom was hauling a 4-h horse for a member to one of our meetings, her horse fell down in the trailer and rolled over and broke her halter. She took off and it took a awhile to catch the horse but after they did she was still quite spooky and was even more hesitant to go in the trailer.
> I have heard f people hauling crazy things, and hauling five horses in a three horse trailer is possible. There are people stupid enough (no offense to anyone) to do things like that.


I hear ya I have seen some weird stuff too. If op would answer some of the questions people are asking that might help clear things up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Good point.
I haven't been on this thread for a few days - I didn't realisee she wasn't answering questions.
But I know sometimes that I post a thread and then I wait a few days before I come back to see it again! hehe!!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Was the horse injured on the way to this parade, or on the way home?

All of it is so confusing at this point, and mistakes were obviously made by both owner and borrower, so I can't really feel sorry for anyone but the horse in this case and I really hope he heals up well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have never had that happen, but I did lease my horse out a few years ago because my gelding was a great fit for a local vaulting program. I would be furious if this ever happened to any of my horses. If I were to ever do loan my horse, I would have some paperwork to put the financial liability to the person using my horse(I never would allow someone under 18 yrs of age either). 
Its a really unfortunate situation. Hopefully it doesnt affect your horse long term.


----------



## youngm357 (Aug 18, 2010)

Loaning my horse would be like loaning my socks to someone!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I just saw this.... Yeah, I wouldn't loan anything to that girl, I wouldn't have anything to do with her after this.... Sue the adult responsible, and honestly if she were old enough I'd see if I could work out something so she could do some hard volunteer work for the community to pay for it... Or even better, I'd try to see if I can say "Either you learn a lesson by doing volunteer work in the community issued by a Judge (or whomever), or your guardian has to pay all the fees you have cost me".. But that's just me


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh and how is you horse doing now? I hope he's okay


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I'm interested to see how this panned out, too...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You will probably never know, looks like the OP has never been back since the day she posted this.

On the bright side you can write your own happy ending.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ :> The horsie and his eye are all better. The end. <3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Zexious said:


> ^ :> The horsie and his eye are all better. The end. <3


Nice ending


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

and he got a nice new home with a little girl who promises never to loan him to her friend. EVER.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ xD Unless that friend is Karen O'Connor xD


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

And he got over his fear of trailers and never got hurt again


----------



## Desperado (Dec 27, 2013)

sometimes the people you think you can trust the most with a horse turn out to be the worst of all.....i had to leave a horse or a couple of days in a pen where we had been working cows and it rained so much we were barely able to even get our trucks out all the trailers were stuck...friend and his son going to feed and take care of them for a few days until we could get back there and get the horses out.....well they went out there but didnt feed them and the son brought a couple of friends and they saddled them and cinched the flank girt as much as they could to get them to buck....got my horse back 4 days later looking like he had lost 300 pounds and scarred up on his front shoulders almost to the whithers....i went back down to the house to find out wth had been going on and the dad got smart with me so i knocked 3 of his teeth out.....was it the right thing to do? as far as i'm concerned yes it was and not a time goes by that i see my old horse in the pasture or i ride down the highway past their house that i dont think about it and feel good for giving him a lil bit of the pain he and his sons friends doled out on my buddy.....and i'd gladly do it again without hesitation


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

RedDunGirl said:


> I think it's possible that she may have tried to pull him in by looping it through and trying to pull him into the trailer. And maybe he started throwing his head and hit his eye.... I guess anything is possible. I didn't think she would lie about anything when it came to my horse or mistreat him but I guess I was wrong. There is bruising above his eye and he is super sensitive even on his star he is sensitive. Now that I'm thinking about it he is really acting head shy now. He was not before. I figured it may have just been from his eye hurting. Who knows.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's just terrible, sometimes people make me sick.

I dont think anyone ever gave you advice for loading him. Your horse sounds like he does the same thing mine does. Be prepared to start from the ground up. I follow alot of Clint Anderson and pat parelli, and its amazing the work they do!! First off, Your goal is to get the horse to get close to the trailer. If the horse doesn't want to get close shut all the doors and then work him around the trailer. Your goal is to get him as close as possible. You want to reassure him what happened that day will never happen again. After the horse stops quickly darting from the trailer and will walk calmly between you and the trailer. Stop and reward him for calming down. then open the doors and get up on the trailer (be sure to give him slack so he can investigate) once you are on give him a pull an with a soft voice call him to you, make sure your voice is inviting....as soon as he takes a step release and reward. Keep doing this until he aproches the trailer and sniffs it. As soon as his nose his the floor of the trailer that tells you he wants to get on but hes nevous. At this point keep the slack and calmly call him on, now he will most likely back away ...start again, pull and release. The second time he approaches the trailer and touches it with his nose reward him but this time, pull him so that he knows he needs to get on. 

eventually, he will start to step on slowly. Once he does that, no need to pull! Let hin do the rest  

This won't all happen at once, and wait to do this until he is healed. That way his halter won't rub his sores raw. good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

DraftOn said:


> That's just terrible, sometimes people make me sick.
> 
> I dont think anyone ever gave you advice for loading him. Your horse sounds like he does the same thing mine does. Be prepared to start from the ground up. I follow alot of Clint Anderson and pat parelli, and its amazing the work they do!! First off, Your goal is to get the horse to get close to the trailer. If the horse doesn't want to get close shut all the doors and then work him around the trailer. Your goal is to get him as close as possible. You want to reassure him what happened that day will never happen again. After the horse stops quickly darting from the trailer and will walk calmly between you and the trailer. Stop and reward him for calming down. then open the doors and get up on the trailer (be sure to give him slack so he can investigate) once you are on give him a pull an with a soft voice call him to you, make sure your voice is inviting....as soon as he takes a step release and reward. Keep doing this until he aproches the trailer and sniffs it. As soon as his nose his the floor of the trailer that tells you he wants to get on but hes nevous. At this point keep the slack and calmly call him on, now he will most likely back away ...start again, pull and release. The second time he approaches the trailer and touches it with his nose reward him but this time, pull him so that he knows he needs to get on.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desperado (Dec 27, 2013)

a LOT of time the horse wont load because it see's no way to exit...you can open a door or window if you have one in the front side of your trailer and you will be amazed at how easy they will load from then on. good luck


----------

